# What do you consider a good time for you?



## Hadley4000 (May 14, 2008)

Everyone has time that they are happy or unhappy with. What are the times that are fast enough to make you excited to hit them? Also, say your average for a comparison.

My average is 34.xx, and I get happy (as lame as it is) at sub-30. Really happy at sub-25, and flip out at sub-20(3 times that's happened.)


----------



## dChan (May 14, 2008)

For me, I get happy with 17 second solves(although only slightly) very happy with 16 second solves, and super happy with anything below that. My average right now is 19.95 seconds with a personal best of 14.00 seconds(full step). I have gotten a sub-14 solve but it was lucky(PLL skip - I only know how to force an OLL skip so anything besides that is lucky for me) so I don't count that as my personal best. But I can see how any cuber above 30 seconds would be happy with anything below 30 seconds. It is very reasonable!

EDIT: Oh, and for one-handed: anything below 30 makes me extremely happy even if I have them several times in a row.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 14, 2008)

Sub-30 average makes me quite happy; otherwise I'm usually pretty disappointed (even if it's actually a good average for me). Only beating my personal best gets me really excited (which is currently 27.34). I honestly don't care as much about singles - so what if you get a really lucky solve? My best there is 20.32, and my second best is 22.59, so maybe my attitude about singles is self-serving - I don't care as much because I don't get as many especially fast solves as other people do.


----------



## dChan (May 14, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Sub-30 average makes me quite happy; otherwise I'm usually pretty disappointed (even if it's actually a good average for me). Only beating my personal best gets me really excited (which is currently 27.34). I honestly don't care as much about singles - so what if you get a really lucky solve? My best there is 20.32, and my second best is 22.59, so maybe my attitude about singles is self-serving - I don't care as much because I don't get as many especially fast solves as other people do.



I love singles that are non-lucky. I get fast singles everyday that are non-lucky so I still care about singles. When you get a fast solve and it is non-lucky it really pumps up your mood. Of course I can see how you would not care about the lucky ones but you can't say you don't care about all single times!


----------



## SkateTracker (May 14, 2008)

I average around 27, so anything sub-25 is a good time for me, sub-20 is really good.


----------



## Jacco (May 14, 2008)

For me, good ones are sub-20 solves. (Today I've got my first sub-20 average of 5, 19.84 =D)


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 14, 2008)

dChan said:


> I love singles that are non-lucky. I get fast singles everyday that are non-lucky so I still care about singles. When you get a fast solve and it is non-lucky it really pumps up your mood. Of course I can see how you would not care about the lucky ones but you can't say you don't care about all single times!



Actually, my 20.32 was technically non-lucky. And I guess it's true that I was kind of excited about it (enough to go back and reconstruct the solve, to make sure it wasn't lucky), but I was happier about my 31.32 avg of 100 that it was a part of. I've never had a lucky solve as fast as my 20.32 non-lucky one. But that one was still really easy because all 4 of the F2L pairs were right in front of me as I got to them, so I really never had to look for anything. And the OLL and PLL were both very easy ones. So I can't help feeling like even a non-lucky really fast solve is usually still a lucky solve. Maybe I'll feel differently if I ever get as good as you are, but for now I'm more interested in getting consistently better.


----------



## Johannes91 (May 14, 2008)

Whether I consider a time to be good or not depends on the scramble and the solve. If it was really easy but I made some mistakes, 10.xx can be a disappointment. But if it was difficult, 15.xx can be satisfying. On average, though, anything faster than my average is good for me.



Mike Hughey said:


> So I can't help feeling like even a non-lucky really fast solve is usually still a lucky solve.


It takes a lot of luck to get a very easy yet "non-lucky" solve. So I think single solve records are mostly based on luck anyway and just don't mean much, and trying to define "lucky solves" is pointless.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 14, 2008)

Johannes91 said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > So I can't help feeling like even a non-lucky really fast solve is usually still a lucky solve.
> ...



I'm glad you agree with me, Johannes.


----------



## Erik (May 14, 2008)

Everything below 10.75 is good, between 10.75 and 11.99 is ok, 12.00 to 12.50 is like: ah well not that bad, and everything above 12.50 is just slow (for me)


----------



## dChan (May 14, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Actually, my 20.32 was technically non-lucky. And I guess it's true that I was kind of excited about it (enough to go back and reconstruct the solve, to make sure it wasn't lucky), but I was happier about my 31.32 avg of 100 that it was a part of. I've never had a lucky solve as fast as my 20.32 non-lucky one. But that one was still really easy because all 4 of the F2L pairs were right in front of me as I got to them, so I really never had to look for anything. And the OLL and PLL were both very easy ones. So I can't help feeling like even a non-lucky really fast solve is usually still a lucky solve. Maybe I'll feel differently *if I ever get as good as you are*, but for now I'm more interested in getting consistently better.



Wow, no one has ever said that to me before! Thanks, Mike. I do like consistency too, which is why I hate it when I get several good solves but then my average is screwed up by a very bad time(well it would have to be two bad times because when you do a rolling average you don't count your worst time).

@Johannes91: Well, whenever I get fast solves now-a-days they are mostly solves in which I really concentrated so I would not say that single solve records are mostly based on luck. I don't count easy solves as personal bests just like I don't count lucky solves as personal bests. This is why I like fast single times, because my definition of a fast single time is a full-step(unless I force an OLL skip) relatively regular solve that was done fast. lol, this is getting complicated.


----------



## Karthik (May 14, 2008)

dChan said:


> lol, this is getting complicated.


Thats why we better try and not define "lucky" solves.

As for the question in topic,anything in 16-19 makes me happy.Anything below that is really nice and anything above that if not for a difficult solve is bad for me.


----------



## Kickflip1993 (May 14, 2008)

I had my first sub 20 average today (19.79) and had one solve sub 20 with a pop, that makes me laugh a bit, and everything sub 19 is awesome, and sub 16 makes me scream like a little baby if it is non lucky ( had 15.06 lucky PLL skip today)


----------



## fanwuq (May 14, 2008)

On ryanheise sim: sub-19 is nice. 19-22 is average. over 24 is really bad.

On real cube: sub-24 is what I should get if I don't make stupid mistakes. 26-30 is ok but bad. over 32 is really bad.


----------



## joey (May 14, 2008)

Sub-14 is good. Sub-13 is great! Sub-12 is awesome! Sub-11 is omg! Sub-10 is OMGG!! Sub-9 is OMFG I <3 PLL SKIPS!


----------



## Lofty (May 14, 2008)

for OH sub-20 is good and sub-17 is great sub-15 is a 1LLL (either by luck or forced).
For 2H Sub-15 is a good time and thats about it.


----------



## dChan (May 14, 2008)

Sorry, I have to clarify what makes me happy: 

----- JNetCube Best Average for Wed May 14 11:58:12 PDT 2008 -----

Average: 19.65

Fastest Time: 15.70
Slowest Time: 23.90
Standard Deviation: 01.71

Individual Times:
1) 23.65 U2 R D R' L' B' F' L2 F' U2 L2 D R2 L U' L' D2 U2 F B2 D' R' B U2 L'
2) (15.70) F2 D' U2 R' B2 L2 D B D L2 F U' D L' R2 B' U D B' F U2 D' R' U2 D
3) 19.48  R B' D' L' B L' D L2 B' L' U L' U' B2 R2 F2 U2 D2 R2 B' U2 D L B2 D'
4) 19.50 B' R2 D2 L2 U F2 U2 R' U R L2 D R2 B L R' F L U' R' F D' L' B L'
5) 18.94 U2 L U L R2 D U R U2 B2 D B' D' R' L' U2 D B F D' R F2 R D2 L'
6) 21.48 B' R B L' F R L' U' B' D F2 B' U' L' F' R2 U2 R' F L F U' B L2 B
7) 18.75 U B D' B' L2 U2 F B U' R L2 D2 U B D2 U2 R' L2 D F2 R F' D L' R
8) 19.67 D2 R' B F2 R2 F L' R U2 L D2 L D' B D2 F2 L R2 F U D2 R2 U2 B' L2
9) 17.72 U F B2 R2 U L U R' U L' F' B2 R' L' B F R' L U B2 L2 D R' U B'
10) 18.80 L' D' F2 R2 D' U B' D' L U R L' F D2 B2 L2 B' R' D' F B2 D' U' F2 B2
11) (23.90) B U' F' B' L U' F2 R' U F' B' R' D' B2 D2 U' B' L2 R2 D' L' R F D2 U2
12) 18.52 B2 L2 R F' R2 B2 U L R F R L B D' B2 R' U L2 R U' F' R2 B2 L' F


----------



## alexc (May 14, 2008)

I'll just put in a bunch of puzzles.

2x2: For a single sub 6 usually is exciting. For average sub 7. Anything above 7 makes me mad! 

3x3: A sub 17 solve is good. A 17-18 s average is also good. Over 20 = BLAH!

4x4: Sub 1:20 single, sub 1:40 average.

3x3oh: Sub 30 single, sub 35 average.

3x3bld: sub 1:30 is good! sub 1:20 is ever better! Over 1:40 is bad...


----------



## martijn_cube (May 14, 2008)

sub30 makes me happy, above 30 not  i still avg above 30 sec. so i still have to much above 30 solves.


----------



## CanadianPires (May 14, 2008)

I usually avg 31-33ish so sub 30 solve is good, sub 27 is really good and sub 24 is awesome! anything over 36 is dissapointing...


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (May 14, 2008)

sub16 is good for me. Average is around 18


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (May 14, 2008)

I'm still a n00b, my average is about 52 seconds, so anything below about 50 is great for me


----------



## Lotsofsloths (May 14, 2008)

anything below 18 is a good time for me..

*waits for Harris Chan*


----------



## darthyody (May 14, 2008)

I just beat my personal record yesterday, it's now 20.18 seconds, but my average is 28 seconds.


----------



## pjk (May 14, 2008)

Anything below average is good for me. 3x3: With Fridrich, sub-15. With Roux, sub-29 4x4: Anything sub-70 5x5: Anything sub 2:50.


----------



## n00bcubix (May 15, 2008)

I'm happy if i get sub 15 non lucky


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 15, 2008)

On some events:

3x3x3:
Anything above 15 is unsatisfying, but some 15.xx are not average-destroying. However, I still don't hit sub-12 often, so anything lower is great.

4x4x4:
Sub-1 is good, sup-1:10 is despicable.

5x5x5:
Sub-2 is fantastic, and I start getting grumpy after 2:15

BLD:
Sub-1:10 is good, sub-1:20 is decent, and sub-1:30 is okay for slow practice.

OH:
Sub-25 is a very clear line of okay-ness. Sup-30 is unacceptable.


----------



## HelloiamChow (May 15, 2008)

3x3x3
Anything sub16 puts a smile on my face.

4x4x4
Sup80 is disgusting. Sub70 is quite nice.


----------



## immortalcube (May 15, 2008)

sub 45 is good (usually lucky), 45-55 is normal, 55+ is bad, and 1:00+ is terrible. (yeah, I suck )


----------



## PCwizCube (May 15, 2008)

I average 31-33 seconds.

Below 25 seconds = Awesome
25 - 29 seconds = Good
30 - 34 seconds = Okay time, not good, not bad
35 - 40 seconds = bad
Over 40 seconds = horrible!


----------



## Dene (May 15, 2008)

Let's see... For me a nice smooth solve with good look ahead and few cube rotations is a good solve. The times for these are normally around 15 seconds. I think anything sub16 I'm happy with, and I average 19ish seconds with a PB average of 12 of 18.65 seconds.

For OH I like anything sub30. PB average 34.xx (something).

For 4x4x4 anything sub1:40 would be great right now, although I know that as soon as I stop using my stiff cube my times will drop like a stone so I'm not really satisfied with any 4x4x4 times at the moment.

For 5x5x5 I aim for sub3, but I have never really been satisfied with a 5x5x5 solve as of yet. Still wating on sub2...


----------



## *LukeMayn* (May 15, 2008)

For me
15-20 ecstatic probably new PB
20-25 good, pleased
25-30 mmmm
30+ suck


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 15, 2008)

I forgot to say for Pyraminx!

Sub-9, happy with.
Sub-7, really happy with
+14 - blarg.


----------



## popstar_dave (May 15, 2008)

I've got a fair way to go, but for me:
< 30 : Fantastic
30 - 35 : Good
35 - 40 : Average
> 40 : Poor


----------



## Crzyazn (May 15, 2008)

<20...HECKYES
<23...cool
<25...I made some mistakes
<30... something happened
<40...POP or cubing-halfasleep
<50...I have an emergency noose for situations like this


----------



## FU (May 15, 2008)

sub-15 -> relief
sub-14 -> decent
sub-13 -> awesome
sub 12 -> probably the solve of thel day for me
sub 11 -> lol easy scramble.

for OH anything below 28 puts a smile on me. 28-30 is okay. above that means I could have done better.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (May 15, 2008)

20- 24: awesome solve
25-27: good solve: 
28-29: OK solve
30+: sucktacular solve XD

I usually get about a 27-30s solve

and about single solves, as akkersdjik would say, 'getting lucky is not a crime'


----------



## hdskull (May 16, 2008)

sub 14 regular, sub 24 OH, sub 2:30 BLD, sub 1:30 4x4, and sub 6 2x2 (or sub 7 with stackmat).


----------



## cmhardw (May 16, 2008)

20+: pop, or wrong cross, or something weird
19: what happened?
18: mistakes or using old style wristy kind of moves during F2L rather than fingers (trying to break my bad habits)
17: mistakes
16: meh...
15: good but not great, bad but not that bad. I don't like 15's because I want to get faster on average, and this has been my average (at home) for years now
14: there we go
13: now that's what I'm looking for!
12: great solve!
11: awesome solve! (probably only get 1-2 of these per day)
10: This just totally makes my day, I only get these maybe once or twice per week
sub-10: still dreaming of this for a non-lucky solve.

Chris


----------



## qqwref (May 16, 2008)

Well this is what makes me feel like it was a really good solve:
2x2: Sub-5 solve
3x3: Sub-15 solve
3x3OH: Sub-25 solve
4x4: Sub-55 solve
5x5: Sub-1:45 solve
3x3BLD: Sub-DNF 

I haven't gotten an average of 12 under any of these except the OH, so they're generally better than average.


----------



## shelley (May 16, 2008)

I'm unhappy with 19s and slower. Which just means I'm unhappy with my times a lot


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 16, 2008)

Sub-20: *pees pants*
20-30: WOW HOLY #@$!
30-37: Easy LL, awesome
37-43: Normal
43-50: Ouch.
50+: *slits wrists*


----------



## pajodaep (May 16, 2008)

i'm happy with 15's and lower. satisfied with 16-18's. i hate the 20's.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 16, 2008)

<20 is awesome
20-22 is pretty good
22-24 is good
24-26 decent
26-28 is kind of blah
28-30 is bad
>30 i get really angry

4x4x4: sub 1:45 is pretty good, sub 1:40 is better
5x5x5: anything under 4


----------



## ExoCorsair (May 16, 2008)

The following are unacceptable:

3x3x3: 20+
4x4x4: 80+
5x5x5: 120+


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (May 17, 2008)

The following are unacceptable:

2x2x2: 3.74+
3x3x3: 14.00+
4x4x4: 1:08.00+
5x5x5: 2:20.00+
BLD: 1:30+

I don't practice anything else really.


----------



## badmephisto (May 17, 2008)

joey said:


> Sub-14 is good. Sub-13 is great! Sub-12 is awesome! Sub-11 is omg! Sub-10 is OMGG!! Sub-9 is OMFG I <3 PLL SKIPS!


rofl thats a good way of saying it  For me its more like:

15.xx and below is W00t!!!!, 16.xx is great, 17.xx is good solve, 18.xx is decent solve, 19.xx is meh, 20.xx is damnit, 21.xx is F**K, 22.xx+ is Excuse me while I go and kill myself


----------



## fanwuq (May 18, 2008)

new rubric for physical 3x3:
sub-23 good. over 27 bad.
4x4: PB (2:49) good . not PB bad.
2x2: Ortega without pauses (sub-8). over 13 bad.
Pyraminx: sub-13 good. over 16 bad.


----------

